# Virtual RC Racing



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

I fiugred I'd be the one to start a thread for VRC. Any die hard VRC racers out there? I thought this would be a good place for fellow VRC racers to exchange setup ideas, and replays. "Why wait for the weekend?"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I've downloaded the demo and have seen this program for sale at the local hobbyshop. Has anyone tried the coverter to use your real R/C transmitter on the PC?


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

Love This Game>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>love It>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I've downloaded the demo and have seen this program for sale at the local hobbyshop. Has anyone tried the coverter to use your real R/C transmitter on the PC?


Yes the VRC USB adapter works really great. IMO it's a must have if you're gona play this game. The racing controlers they sell are pretty cheap. The USB is about half the cost too.


----------



## legends_remain (Jun 14, 2005)

i have the demo and its a blast to play! thinkin on gettin the full version but havent decided.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

When I try to start the demo it gets to the first screen and I get a solid eye
glass. :freak: Any Ideas what is wrong. I've downloaded twice with the same results.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i downloaded the demo and it rocks, however i cannot find the information of does it require to pay a monthly or yearly subscription, or will it work without being online? how much is a subscription to play online? al of that kind of info. i like those games that i have the choice (unlike world of warcraft where you have to pay a monthly subscription to play after buying the software). after the year online subscription is up would it be useless without buying a new year licsense, or can it still be played (just not online)?


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

I have played VRC plenty of times by using the keyboard alone and it is alot of fun, but I would like to get the adapter. Can you use the adapter with any radio? I have a DX-3 as my main radio. And what is a good price for the adapter? Thanks...


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

RCkidAGAIN said:


> I have played VRC plenty of times by using the keyboard alone and it is alot of fun, but I would like to get the adapter. Can you use the adapter with any radio? I have a DX-3 as my main radio. And what is a good price for the adapter? Thanks...



The USB adapter is for sure the best way to go.. and Yes you can pretty much use it with any radio.. I use the Futaba 3pk.. But I've never tryed it with the HRS system.. I'm a bit scared to try it lol. I just use it in FM mode. I've used it PCM mode as well. The adapter runs around $35 I beleive.. Hobby shops carry them.. Also you can get them on Ebay..


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey thanks Mike for your reply, winter is coming in my neck of the woods and I need some indoor RC activities to keep myself busy. I am not a onroad guy normally but this VRC is pretty sweet. I wish somebody would come up with an off road version of this game, I think it would do pretty good in sales. My local hobby shops don't carrie this adapter anywhere around my area, I wish they did because I want to be sure that it would work with a Spectrum Radio. I have seen the adapter several times on e-bay but have been a little un-sure about the compatibility with my radio. Would it work with a am radio? I have plenty of them. Thanks again Mike...


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

RCkidAGAIN said:


> Hey thanks Mike for your reply, winter is coming in my neck of the woods and I need some indoor RC activities to keep myself busy. I am not a onroad guy normally but this VRC is pretty sweet. I wish somebody would come up with an off road version of this game, I think it would do pretty good in sales. My local hobby shops don't carrie this adapter anywhere around my area, I wish they did because I want to be sure that it would work with a Spectrum Radio. I have seen the adapter several times on e-bay but have been a little un-sure about the compatibility with my radio. Would it work with a am radio? I have plenty of them. Thanks again Mike...



The USB adapter just plugs into channel 1 and 2 on your RX.. just like your speedo and servo does.. So it will work with virtualy any radio.. Just like any speedo works.. and any servo.. The only thing I am unsure of is the 3pk's HRS system that requires Digital servo's.. But as far as DSM goes.. I'm about 99% sure it'll work lol.. I'm 100% sure it works with a AM radio..


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Just a note.. VRC is working on a off road version as well.. It is said to be out fall of 2008. Early 2008 (around feb.) version 4 will be released which will include electric On road racing.. As well as Muti player.. So you can race with more than just 1 other real racer like it is now.. Also many updates to the setup system of VRC. 

Mike,


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Will work with a AM Radio use my JR XR2 with it NO PROBLEMS :thumbsup:


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

Mike Howe said:


> Just a note.. VRC is working on a off road version as well.. It is said to be out fall of 2008. Early 2008 (around feb.) version 4 will be released which will include electric On road racing.. As well as Muti player.. So you can race with more than just 1 other real racer like it is now.. Also many updates to the setup system of VRC.
> 
> Mike,


they need to come out wit a oval version i would be in for sure, i played the demo rumming a 1/8 scale on-road car on a oval was lot of fun like it alot but only 1 oval track


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

It does not work on my computer


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

roadrashracing said:


> It does not work on my computer


your on here also..lol i see you were on rcra today...:thumbsup:


----------



## hockshizal2002 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lets bring this back to life.....Does any one know if they are going to do off-road? and I think now you can get the usb controler for your remote for like $10 on their web site.


----------



## smallville (Aug 20, 2010)

I have downloaded it from hobbyshop but its not running
*__*
criminal minds tv | smallville full episodes
I'm sorry that people are so jealous of me... but I can't help it that I'm so popular.


----------



## Tony899 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I miss playing that...


----------



## johnblair495 (Jul 17, 2012)

i had not played that for about 3 years since i transfer from Miami to L.A.:wave:


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Virtual Reality RC Racing


----------

